# [SOLVED] LCD Screen Fading



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

This isn't exactly a question but rather something curious that I have noticed over the years.

Black and white LCD screens (such as those on calculators) seem to fade after a few years if they're exposed to direct sunlight. However, colour LCD screens such as those on computers don't seem to fade as much in direct sunlight as the calculator screens.

I know that the calculator screens can be protected by covering them, but can anyone explain why calculator screens are more prone to sunlight fading than computer screens?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: LCD Screen Fading*

Probably because PC screens are not subjected to direct sunlight?
Some of the viewing issues with calculators, as well as other handheld device screens, is being scratched from touching them and/or abrasion from contact with materials (i.e. pocket-purse-etc.)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: LCD Screen Fading*

It's not the LCD that fades, but the polarizing film over the LCD. Over time, direct sunlight affects the film, which in turn, affects the brightness/clarity of the LCD. 

Some devices are designed to handle direct sunlight, as opposed to a TV or monitor which in most instances, will not get used in direct sunlight.


----------



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: LCD Screen Fading*

ahh, so that explains it. The polarizing film is what blocks or transmits light, right? The LCD's just bend the light.


----------

